# Hamster wanted in Brighton



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, My daughter (adult not little girl!) would like a hamster, not wanting to buy from the big superstores, can anyone suggest a rescue/ breeder in Brighton please, (she doesn't drive)


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

look on gumtree or preloved. that's where i got my hamster and rats from. they were free to good home as they were no longer wanted and just the same as a rescue without all the billions of questions they ask you!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Friendly one year old Hamster, cage and everything needed. in Brighton | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Chinese Hamster in East Grinstead, West Sussex | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

SYRIAN HAMSTER WITH CAGE AND BEDDING!!!!!!! in Newhaven, Brighton | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hamster for sale. in Brighton | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

liverly furry hamster in Brighton | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh gosh, thanks so much for you help. I will get her to have a look.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

You're very welcome!! You would be surprised at the amount of rodents going free to good home! You'll have to post pics when your daughter has found her new baby!!


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

You could also try the RSPCA in Brighton. They quite often have rodents at their place in Patcham.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

kathyj said:


> You could also try the RSPCA in Brighton. They quite often have rodents at their place in Patcham.


thats exactly what I was going to say, there is also WADARS in worthing


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello, 

It's great to give unwanted pets a great home, word of warning about free give away animals - they haven't been quarantined (not sure how to spell) - so you could end up picking one up that has babies, or is ill. It's hard to know the behaviour or the personality. If you're going through a free ad site - they will all say, 'lovely friendly' rat/hamster/guinea pig/rabbit etc - but you need to ask the question, why are they getting rid?

Going through a rescue is great because they will tell you all about the animal, it's personality, how friendly it is, approximate age etc. Also good rescues wouldn't rehome an aggresive hamster or one that is prone to illness. So I would start there as a for a first time hamster your daughter will want one that is friendly, outgoing, used to people, and without any health issues. 

Also just from a safety angle just be careful about going to someone's house, there's been some add stories on here about weirdo's advertising on these sites. 

Personally, I'd contact a rescue, but it's very likely they will ask you questions about how you will keep the hamster before you take it home. This is very normal and it's just so they can ensure the hamster is going to be well looked after. 

A great place to start reading up is the RSPCA hamster guide - google this and it will bring up a wealth of information. Important to pay attention to the recommended cage size and also just a note many rescues are very particular about what bedding you will use. They generally saw no to woodshavings, personally I have never had a problem with woodshavings (there has been some cases of respiratory infections due to this bedding) but rescues prefer that you use something like carefresh, megazorb, or recycled paper. 

Megazorb can be ordered from Farmway online - it's ridiculously cheap £7 for 85 litres! It would probably last the life time of the hammie! Plus you can order food from their too and it arrives within four days. I'm based in London and they fed-ex'd my bag over by Thursday when I ordered on Monday - great service and it's a lovely type of bedding, that absorbs odours (I don't find hamsters smell anyway) but as it's so absorbant it lasts for longer between clean outs. 

Hope this helps. 

If you go to a rescue please do it fast as many shut before Christmas to stop people taking animals as Christmas presents. 

Check out the classified section here in the small rodent section of rescue's looking to rehome hamsters. Hamstercentral is another forum which is great for hamster related questions and I'm sure alot of rescues are on there too. 

Best of luck!
xxxx


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. 
She has just bought a lovely big cage from Gumtree, (big ferplast?)( thanks Welsh Yorkie lover)
She is going to wait until after Christmas before getting a hammie as she is coming up (on train) to visit us and then her partners family so wouldn't be fair to have to get someone to look after him/her so soon after taking him home. I will tell her about RSPCA Patcham and Wadars maybe she could 'register' now and if they get any in they will let her know.
My own hamster was off Preloved (Midlands) and although sweet, he hadn't been handled, it's taken a long time to be able to pick him up.
I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

Any news on getting a hamster?


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

My daughter is on holiday in Cornwall for a couple of weeks, so hasn't got one yet, I think she may register with the RSPCA Patcham, I've also given her the Hamster Central site. Thanks for asking


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

The new baby has finally arrived! after lots of reading and research,my daughter and boyfriend has finally got a 8wk old Syrian little boy called Beans (as he's 'full of') he was on Preloved with his 2 brothers, he has been handled and much loved by his human family and is very friendly and confident, (his mum was very friendly and healthy too)
They decided to get him rather than a rescue because they are both inexperienced (this is the BF's 1st EVER pet) and wouldn't be sure how to deal with any problems. My own rescued dwarf Darren, is a bit of a misery as he wasn't handled for the first 10months of his life, I am slowly getting him more sociable, but it's been hard work and not suitable for a beginner.
Thankyou for all your help


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

That's great news. And definitely a good idea to go for a young one that is used to being handled -as you say, fewer problems when the boyfriend is new to all this.


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

He' been so excited to be getting his first pet ( he's 31 yrs  )I'm sure it won't be his last pet either.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

alyson said:


> He' been so excited to be getting his first pet ( he's 31 yrs  )I'm sure it won't be his last pet either.


Never too old


----------

